# Cheap Paper Charts



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

I always like having Paper Charts in case I lose electronic navigation. I gave my old charts to my brother.  So, soon I wanted to buy more that are new. Hoping to be using them this coming Spring/Summer. 

The cheapest price I have found is $20 per chart. Atlantic and Gulf.

Anyone know a place to order on-line that may be cheaper? 

I been browsing here so people know;
http://www.oceangrafix.com/o.g/NOAA-Nautical-Chart-Agents.html


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

I don't know if you'll have this option for the areas you're looking to cover, but a cheaper alternative is a chartbook that consolidates the official charts into one smaller book format.

I went with this one for my cruising grounds, and was able to get it for $75 new.

http://www.richardsonscharts.com/Ontario.asp

That's a heck of a lot cheaper than buying each one of the charts that it covers (16 NOAA and 32 CHS), and you can apply the notmar updates to them as well.


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

Chartkits are generally cheaper in the sense that you get more "bang for your buck". Unfortunately, chartkits are not available everywhere, such as the Texas Gulf. 

Another alternative would be to use the NOAA Chartviewer to locate, download, and print the charts that you need on your own printer (or Kinko's)

Example chartkit provider: maptech.com
(I'm not affiliated with maptech, just that it came up first in Google search results)

NOAA chartviewer:
ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/

(Sorry, can't post clickable URLs yet)


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a link ............

http://www.freeboatingcharts.com/destinations.cfm?destPack=CC&action=level1List


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

The problem with the downloading of charts and printing them is that most people don't have large scale printers. So you end up printing a bunch of 8x11 pages to get to the detail you need. It make charting a course rather a major PIA. The downloads are ok if you use them in a PC based plotter with free software but other than that it leaves a lot to be desired. I have both a raymarine e80 (nav station) and a e120 (helm) with the navionics platinum charts, yet I still prefer paper charts because I can get a large scale look very quick at my cruising ground. The free charts just don't do it for me. BTW I have the Chart kit from Maptec.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*True*



Brezzin said:


> The problem with the downloading of charts and printing them is that most people don't have large scale printers. So you end up printing a bunch of 8x11 pages to get to the detail you need. It make charting a course rather a major PIA. The downloads are ok if you use them in a PC based plotter with free software but other than that it leaves a lot to be desired. I have both a raymarine e80 (nav station) and a e120 (helm) with the navionics platinum charts, yet I still prefer paper charts because I can get a large scale look very quick at my cruising ground. The free charts just don't do it for me. BTW I have the Chart kit from Maptec.


I have the Electronic charts and for myself they can be a little frustrating trying to scroll around on the computer. With a paper chart I can roll it out and get a Bird's Eye view of the big picture.

I also have a few Pocket Charts for a quick reference in the cockpit. Those you need 20/80 vision or a good magnifying glass.  I buy them rolled and not folded.
This is them here;
http://www.noaachartsonline.com/

I will probably lean toward the Print-on-Demand (POD) charts. I think at the OceanGrafix I may have found a Remote Printer that offer a good discount for a Bulk rate. I just need to read more of what being said.  It looked to be about $500 +/- worth of charts for around $270. Just need to go back and find where it was at.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I found those bulk charts again*

They are Black and White and not Color. 

Has anyone used the Black and White? I did not see a sample and wonder how confusing they would be? Guess I could color them with Highlighters!  Maybe not. 

Well my head hurting now from searching and reading. I take a Beer break. 

Thanks for the help and anything else will be appreciated.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

*Get the real thing*

As the tip of your mast disappears below the surface, you will probably not be thinking about how much money you have saved with the home-printed charts going to the bottom instead of real charts  . Buy proper charts, your life could depend on it.

It is also true that some insurance companies will reject a claim if it is found that home-printed or photo-copied charts were being used for navigation.

Andre


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Understandably, since not having proper charts would constitute negligence on the part of the owner.



Omatako said:


> ...It is also true that some insurance companies will reject a claim if it is found that home-printed or photo-copied charts were being used for navigation.
> 
> Andre


----------



## Brezzin (Dec 4, 2006)

Omatako said:


> As the tip of your mast disappears below the surface,
> Andre


No this won't happen. The reef I just hit would be holding my boat up.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, the real charts what I am talking about. I guessing the Print-on-Demand charts are the best buy @ $20 each. That is the full color NOAA approved water-proof charts. They print to order so they be the most up-to-date, if, I understand correct.  

I like the free electronic charts (Computer), but, I seem to do better just using the real thing as it all there in front of me.  

I only need about 15 charts to start and @ $20 each it not a bad investment of $300 plus whatever the shipping costs be.  

After I get those I will then budget $100 a month and buy 5 charts at a time until I have a good updated array of the Atlantic and Gulf.  

So, I guessing $20 per Chart be my best buy.


----------



## Watermelon (Oct 30, 2007)

Gryzio, that's the same approach as I'm taking it  My main cruising ground is a pond (ok, a lake), and my secondary cruising grounds is Galveston bay and then southward along the Texas coast. From that, I picked out the optimal charts to get.

My GPS chartplotter's a nice tool, but redundancy is important! Especially when the battery kicks the bucket.

Sail on! (with paper charts)


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was just wondering if you have a navigation station or a main cabin table large enough for full size charts ? I don't. A better fit for me is the 3/4 size charts. Where are you storing these charts ?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Whatever you do, DON'T ROLL THE CHARTS UP. * Storing them folded, flat on the bottom of the settee or quarter berth makes a lot more sense than rolling them. They're out of the way and flat. If you roll them, when you have to use them, you'll have a tough time, since they'll want to stay rolled up.



Freesail99 said:


> I was just wondering if you have a navigation station or a main cabin table large enough for full size charts ? I don't. A better fit for me is the 3/4 size charts. Where are you storing these charts ?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

Freesail99 said:


> I was just wondering if you have a navigation station or a main cabin table large enough for full size charts ? I don't. A better fit for me is the 3/4 size charts. Where are you storing these charts ?


I may look at the ¾ size. 

Right now I have found full size;
Water Proof Charts for $18.75 each.  
Laminated (Nice) for $25 each. 

I guessing for the money the Laminated going to be the better buy. That about what most people selling water-proof for.

The charts I had before were Laminated and I know they are nice and hold up well. I not know much about the Water-Proof?  Any comments will help? 

SD has a good point. I have an old chart I looking at now that been rolled up for years. It does like to stay that way.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The waterproof charts aren't printed on paper...they're printed on a plastic film that is about the same thickness as paper, although a good deal tougher.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I bought a laminated chart of the Delaware bay, as I do venture out there from time to time. I don't like them. You can't write on them, at least not with a pencil and where do you store them as you can't fold them ?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> The waterproof charts aren't printed on paper...they're printed on a plastic film that is about the same thickness as paper, although a good deal tougher.


So, would it be more cost effective to buy the water-proof charts? 

I can buy 6 water-proof for what 5 laminated cost? 

I think I could figure a way to store them either rolled or folded depending which be the best.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, waterproof charts are thinner than laminated paper charts, so they will store in less space... and if they're cheaper as well, I don't see why you would get laminated charts. BTW, laminated charts aren't as good in use as waterproof charts, since if you're using regular dividers, you'll put tiny holes in the lamination, and then if the chart gets wet...the water get the paper soggy through the pinholes. A waterproof chart doesn't care. 

STORE THEM FLAT. DON'T ROLL THEM.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

This is where china markers or grease pencils are very useful. 


Freesail99 said:


> I bought a laminated chart of the Delaware bay, as I do venture out there from time to time. I don't like them. You can't write on them, at least not with a pencil and where do you store them as you can't fold them ?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*Good advice SD*



sailingdog said:


> Well, waterproof charts are thinner than laminated paper charts, so they will store in less space... and if they're cheaper as well, I don't see why you would get laminated charts. BTW, laminated charts aren't as good in use as waterproof charts, since if you're using regular dividers, you'll put tiny holes in the lamination, and then if the chart gets wet...the water get the paper soggy through the pinholes. A waterproof chart doesn't care.
> 
> STORE THEM FLAT. DON'T ROLL THEM.


I go with the waterproof charts, more for the money. I picking out numbers now for my first order.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Gryzio...have you tried Bellingham Chart Printers...they are now doing GRAY SCALE charts in differen sizes for less than the goverrnment color ones. 
http://www.tidesend.com/


----------



## soulesailor (Nov 18, 2007)

Gryzio said:


> They are Black and White and not Color.
> 
> Has anyone used the Black and White? I did not see a sample and wonder how confusing they would be? Guess I could color them with Highlighters!  Maybe not.


I have some black and white charts. They were given to me, so I took them, of course. They are extremely confusing and I would never want to try to navigate on the water with them. I can't tell where the land ends and the water begins. They make nice sofa cruising, though, since I have them for the whole world.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I talked to a pretty woman*



camaraderie said:


> Gryzio...have you tried Bellingham Chart Printers...they are now doing GRAY SCALE charts in different sizes for less than the government color ones.
> http://www.tidesend.com/


This may be a good way to get charts cheap Cam. Thanks! 

I talked with the lady and they sending me an info packet so I see what it be like. Also, they do Print-on-Demand so I be sure to have the most recent updates. 

After the lady explain how they "gray scale" this would work as good as color, just may not be as pretty. 

I can get a lot of charts and save a lot of money. Heck, I may owe you a Beer on this Cam.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Good! Beer Good Too! Hope it all works out!!


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I got the Sample Package*



camaraderie said:


> Gryzio...have you tried Bellingham Chart Printers...they are now doing GRAY SCALE charts in different sizes for less than the government color ones.
> http://www.tidesend.com/


I received the sample package of the Grey Scale charts. They come in a Chart Kit so weigh the alternatives to Color. This seem to be a good source for Cheap Charts and others may want to consider giving it a look. 

I still going to buy some Color Charts. They sent a pamphlet and have the Color Charts for $16.20 each which the cheapest I find so far. BUT!!!! This until 4/1/08 and a minimum order of 11 charts. Which will work for myself. 

I better add that these are on a Heavy Weight Paper and not look to be water-proof!

Not sure it be of help to anyone, just share what I learn and wanted to thank Cam again for telling me.


----------



## LWinters (Nov 16, 2006)

Every single NOAA and NGA chart for $14.95. I've ordered several from the guy and the service is excellent. http://www.discountnautical.com/charts1.htm

On the topic of buying only NOAA full size color charts for cruising, c'mon! If you're looking at a bay cruise, sure, go for it. If you are looking at running down the US East Coast give me a break. It's regular practice for cruisers to pass around both the B&W copies from tidesend.com and home copied charts. I'd much rather buy a $230 B&W chart kit from tidesend.com and cover the whole route in case I need to duck into some unexpected marina than not have the chart because I could only afford to buy the ones I "thought" I'd need from a NOAA distributor. You can do this and still have a few dollars left over for the large scale planning charts and a few coastal piloting charts for the places you do plan on visiting. Just my .02 from a budget constrained cruiser.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*Ha! I just put something for your question*

I bookmarked the Discount Link that the best so far $14.95. Thanks "Mucho Tacos".

For Trivia; I had my Sailboat over by Clear Lake Shores about 3 years ago. Bunch of people running around in Golf Carts, really cool.


----------



## LWinters (Nov 16, 2006)

LOL....it's totally island time down here. I never expected it when I moved back to Texas, but between the golf cart cruisers and wild parrots flying around it's easy to get in a Buffet state of mind.

If you, or anyone for that matter, are back in the Clear Lake area give me a shout. Happy to buy the first round at the local's spots.


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

LWinters said:


> LOL....it's totally island time down here. I never expected it when I moved back to Texas, but between the golf cart cruisers and wild parrots flying around it's easy to get in a Buffet state of mind.
> 
> If you, or anyone for that matter, are back in the Clear Lake area give me a shout. Happy to buy the first round at the local's spots.


You got a deal, if/when I come that way again I will give you a "Holler".


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Thanks for the update Gryz...how does the grey scale actually look?


----------



## Gryzio (Dec 13, 2007)

*I hope this picture work*



camaraderie said:


> Thanks for the update Gryz...how does the grey scale actually look?


Basic is look at a Color Chart and then try to think of it like on a B&W TV. Because of the lighter and darker colors when it copied the Grey Scale will give lighter and darker shades of Grey. 

If a person wanted they could use some colored highlighters, to outline areas, I would not as I can see what going on. The Buoy marker is Black for Red and a Lighter Grey for Green (See top Left?) but do have "R" and "G" just like the Color Charts.

The 2/3 size looks OK for myself. I still need my glasses and a small magnifying glass may be of help. I have a hard time seeing the numbers. Also, a good Chart Table light would work.

I wanted to tell about the Package they send. It have a chart and then a world chart showing the Chart Kit numbers and prices. Depending on the number of charts in a package the price ranges for cheap to more.

For example; 9 2/3 size charts are $45 USD and 38 charts would be $188 USD. Full size would be $72 & 302.

The package they send cost $5.95 USD. I can sit in my Recliner and look over everything and choose what all I need. What a person really need to consider is the number of Charts they really need.

For Example; I may not need 38 charts @ $188 of a particular area and may buy 1-3 Color charts for $15-45.


----------

